# Jumping Spider



## Rui_Santos (May 9, 2019)

*Manual focus stacked image
Canon 80D
EF 100mm F/2.8 USM Macro
65mm ET*


----------



## Jeff G (May 9, 2019)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 9, 2019)

Wow, the iridescence fools the viewer into thinking it's such a calm, friendly little creature


----------



## Jeff15 (May 9, 2019)

Nice shots of a horrible lookin creature......


----------



## edsland (May 9, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Jens Heidler (May 10, 2019)

Horrible? ... These little guys look amazing. Sad it's dead... here a garden shot from last week:


----------

